# Hermies and feminized seeds



## mountain man (Jul 18, 2007)

Last year i had two hermies that were just killer smoke with SOME, but not lots, of seeds.  I have three of these going in pots this year, from the hermie seeds. Am i correct in assuming that these are feminized seeds, and they WILL be females ?  They are in the 4th month of vegitive stage & most definately appear to be females. ( Not spindley and tall, but stocky and bushy with alternating branches. I also heard the smoke can be almost twice as potent. Any truths to this stuff. This indica strain was REAl stoney last year as a hermie. Can't wait if its gonna be even stronger.  
   Hopefully my photo makes the trip here !!  Check out this cola !!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

I think hermies make hermies but I may be wrong.


----------



## HGB (Jul 18, 2007)

depends on why it is a hermie  

a female stressed real bad and forced to hermie and that pollen used on a different female will produce fem seeds

a self pollenated hermie will only produce more hermies 

myself I'm a med user and breeder that grow's to target certain low back nerve pain so i don't have any use for them really and toss all plants that show this trait  

fem seeds can also show the hermie trait as well and can be a pita come flower time...

it's not nice to mess with mother nature as she will always win....

get some good seed stock and grow on


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2007)

"hermies Procreate Hermies"


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> "hermies Procreate Hermies"



And hermies started off as female. So how can you be positive about that?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

Hermaphrodites are generally viewed with disfavor. First, they will release pollen and ruin a crop, pollinating themselves and all of the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring.

Hippy


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 24, 2007)

Are they hermies or are the seeds from a female that was grown too long and developed male characteristics to seed itself in an effort to propagate its species? This is not unknown and has been used by some seed dealers as a way to "feminize" seeds. That's how I "feminized" my plants and this year I have 25 female 1 male and 2 thus far unknown of the 28 plants that survived. (I started with 30 seedlings).


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm going to move this over to the advanced section.



			
				Sophiesdad said:
			
		

> Are they hermies or are the seeds from a female that was grown too long and developed male characteristics to seed itself in an effort to propagate its species? This is not unknown and has been used by some seed dealers as a way to "feminize" seeds. That's how I "feminized" my plants and this year I have 25 female 1 male and 2 thus far unknown of the 28 plants that survived. (I started with 30 seedlings).


 
From what I have read. That is one way...but not all strains will do this. Think could be wrong though that sativas are more prone to this than indica.

The other way is chemical "reversal". applying certain chemcil "gibberlic acid" (bad spelling).
Some say light manipulation. I don't buy that one....that produces true hermies and will produce mainly hermi seeds IMHO.
There are a couple of methods, but feminized does not garuntee all females. Got an article on it somewhere around here.


----------



## Hick (Aug 24, 2007)

Sophiesdad said:
			
		

> Are they hermies or are the seeds from a female that was grown too long and developed male characteristics to seed itself in an effort to propagate its species? This is not unknown and has been used by some seed dealers as a way to "feminize" seeds. That's how I "feminized" my plants and this year I have 25 female 1 male and 2 thus far unknown of the 28 plants that survived. (I started with 30 seedlings).


..ever hear of "recessive" traits S'dad??
I'm not convinced that the ccharacteristic doesn't remain 'recessive' for a generation or two.


----------

